# Avid Brake Bleed kit same as Reverb Bleed kit?



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Obviously the fluid is 2.5wt suspension and not DOT brake fluid, but otherwise are they the same size fittings? Looks identical in all the videos and photos I've seen. 

I ask because I have a brand new avid kit here sitting unopened, and I'd rather use that and only buy a bottle of reverb fluid versus buying another of the same pair of syringes and fittings too.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

They are the same. I've do keep one for posts/forks and another for brakes around though. Just to eliminate the chance of fluid contamination.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Excellent thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

fittings are the same but the rubber bits are slightly different


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I try the brake kit on my reverb but I can not get it to tread on the seat post (I try the two syringes with the same results)

What can I do to make them work...??


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

After watching the sram video I see what the problem is, in the brake kit the "shaft" on the brass piece is about 6mm long when in the Reverb kit is about 12mm so the brass does not interfere with the seatpost shape..

Ordering one right now..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I think here you can see the difference

Reverb kit








Brake kit, notice the short brass pieces.








I found mine *on Ebay* and i offer $11 and got accepted..


----------



## matfo (Mar 20, 2019)

Old thread, but still, I've just verified and the SRAM Reverb connector fits perfectly in my old Avid Juicy 7 caliper and lever. If it helps anyone... I can't tell if you can use brake connector on reverb (if form factor is different) since I don't have the brake connector. Cheers!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Reverb fluid is mineral oil. IDK how the syringe pistons and other rubber and plastic parts will hold up to DOT. You def don't want to mix the fluids in your brakes.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Is there a way to effectively clean the suspension oil out of the reverb bleed syringes and tubes in order to use it as a brake bleed kit. Carb Cleaner? Brake cleaner? Too harsh?

Maybe rubbing alchohol?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd use isopropanol if I had to do it, but like I said earlier, the materials in the bleed kit may not stand up to DOT, just like the materials in a DOT kit can get damaged by mineral oil. If there is a material compatibility issue, it might work once, or a few times, before it manifests itself.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> I'd use isopropanol if I had to do it, but like I said earlier, the materials in the bleed kit may not stand up to DOT, just like the materials in a DOT kit can get damaged by mineral oil. If there is a material compatibility issue, it might work once, or a few times, before it manifests itself.


Thanks. Yeah, One time thing.

Do you know if the Reverb bleed kit works with the Guide brakes as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I've never tried, but I just looked at the Bleeding Edge fittings and they're way different; Reverb left, brake right:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm. My Reverb bleed fittings don’t look like either of those. 

I guess I’ll just have to take the kit up to my buddy’s house and see if it works on his brakes. I’m having my doubts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like you have the Reverb kit for the plunger type remote. That remote has a simple threaded bleed port rather than the Bleeding Edge type port that the 1X paddle type remote has. The Guide levers use the same threaded adapter (black o-rings rather than red o-rings used on the Reverb). What they use on the caliper end depends on the version, some have a threaded port and others have the Bleeding Edge port.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, plunger type remote. So that might work... at least on the master cylinder side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The Guide calipers that take the Bleeding Edge fitting have a flat rubber cap at the back end. When you remove that cap there is a recess with hex socket down in there that the end of the Bleeding Edge adapter fits into to turn and open/close the bleed port. The non-BE calipers have an allen set crew that you remove to open the port. The threaded Reverb adapter will fit that hole.


----------

